# Can Newbies Join?



## RamistThomist (Jun 23, 2004)

I have a few solidly reformed friends who are having trouble joining the board, any help?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 23, 2004)

Jacob,
Have they submitted their application? I have about a half dozen that need to be put in the system; tell them, if they have submitted to be patient.

thx


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 23, 2004)

All Newbies that applied this week are in now. Tell you freind to check his email.


----------

